# hello from the uk



## Cakeguru78

Hi I'm Sarah and posting from a very wet and windy England. 

I am 2 weeks off being 33 and the best birthday and christmas present ever would be BFP!!

My husband and I have been kind of trying since we got married in may 2010 but for the last couple of months have been doing a lot more research into getting pregnant as it doesn't seem to be happening by chance. 

I am trying hard not to get obsessed but finding it very difficult as my biological clock is ticking louder than big ben!

I have been charting my temps this month and think i'm due to ovulate any day now. I am hoping and praying this is true as my cycles are not always regular. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all on the forums and hoping this site can give me some much needed support. My husband is a lovely man but doesn't understand this incredible urge I feel to have a child. 

Sarah x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB my name is nicky and im also from england goodluck TTC :dust: :happydance: x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi & welcome! :flower:


----------



## Cakeguru78

Thank you for the welcome messages xx


----------



## sarah0108

Welcome! I'm sarah too :haha:


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

